# Meaningful Lyrics



## chuckbane (Sep 10, 2008)

I will post a daily (or when i get a chance) installment of meaningful lyrics and the respective song title and artist.

Feel free to post your fave meaningful lyrics or your own meaningful lyrics.

I discovered Flobots recently so I will be doing lots of theirs as they have some of the best lyrics ever.


"Listen
Consider this a distant early warning
The fires imminent
Pollution gathering dust particles
Funneling through smokestacks
Airwaves
Bandwidth
Disinformation tube fed
Check the label
Delete the virus
Alert the masses...

...New forms are beginning to take shape
Once-occupied minds are activating
People are waking up
The insurgency is alive and well...

...Rattle and shake the foundation of the world order
Assembly line consent
Resist
Refuse
Inform
Create...

...We are building up a new world
Do not sit idly by
Do not remain neutral
Do not rely on this broadcast alone
We are only as strong as our signal
There is a war going on for your mind
If you are thinking you are winning
Resistance is victory
Defeat is impossible
Your weapons are already in hand
Reach within you and find the means by which to gain your freedom
Fight with tools
Your fate and that of everyone you know depends on it"

- We Are Winning, _Flobots_


----------



## ogrelung (Sep 11, 2008)

Sixty watt shaman "low earth orbit"

Out of low Earth gravity
We made our way to the tranquil sea
To strike our camps
Beside the ruined spires

Kicking dust from a weightless bed
Extracting frozen polar caps
Distant, distant
The life we left behind

And we ignite every night
When we ascend the spire
To get higher

Sweet sunshine on celestial vines
Come and solarize this sky
Novel eyes
Looking back on Earth

And we ignite every night
When we ascend the spire
To get higher
From here it looks so different
From here it looks alright
From here it looks so different
From here it looks so fine

And we ignite every night
When we ascend the spire
To get higher
From here it looks so different
From here it looks alright
From here it looks so different
From here it looks so fine






Sixty watt shaman "my ruin"

Wretched red tooth and the claw
The tables stick to the floor
Dirty flies and stale tobacco
And the price of my soul
So fuck it all what's in store
No remedy for the poor
Fill my glass
Against these ruins
My fragments are shorn
My lord...
Now pick me up should I fall
Careful I might spend it all
The bar is tapped into poison
For a fix and a brawl
So keep 'em coming I call
Beer is blood
Pour it all
Turn up that goddamned music
Till they show me the door
My lord...
Line 'em up
This ain't just pissin in the wind
A sty will blind you in the end
Believe there's wisdom in my plan
Another round...
My ruin



and once again sixty watt shaman, blind by morning

Listen to the grass grow
Lay me down
The eye of god upon us
Shake the very ground
Play for me the smoke rain
Grass will always grow
Ground beneath the mill wheel
The saddest song I know
Low and to the left
This soul hung by a chain
Wings of the lion
Rays of distant pain
The higher that I climb
The closer to the sun
Keys to the temple
Are buried in the ground
Winter lingers long
Solstice soon will come
Now I need your light
Come morning I'll be blind
If I receive your light
I'll be blind by morning


Sorry, one of the best stoner rock bands in existence and I met the bassist tonight who told me they have a new disc on the way which is great news when your favorite group is broken up.Always thought he wrote particularly good lyrics, especially for the genere and they mean alot to me.


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 11, 2008)

*Society lyrics*

*Eddie Vedder (Into the Wild) song lyrics*

**

Oh it's a mystery to me.
We have a greed, with which we have agreed...
and you think you have to want more than you need...
until you have it all, you won't be free.

Society, you're a crazy breed.
I hope you're not lonely, without me.

When you want more than you have, you think you need...
and when you think more then you want, your thoughts begin to bleed.
I think I need to find a bigger place...
cause when you have more than you think, you need more space.

Society, you're a crazy breed.
I hope you're not lonely, without me.
Society, crazy indeed...
I hope you're not lonely, without me.

There's those thinkin' more or less, less is more,
but if less is more, how you keepin' score?
It means for every point you make, your level drops.
Kinda like you're startin' from the top...
and you can't do that.

Society, you're a crazy breed.
I hope you're not lonely, without me.
Society, crazy indeed...
I hope you're not lonely, without me
Society, have mercy on me.
I hope you're not angry, if I disagree.
Society, crazy indeed.
I hope you're not lonely...
without me.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 11, 2008)

"
A worried man with a worried mind
No one in front of me and nothing behind
There's a woman on my lap and she's drinking champagne
Got white skin, got assassin's eyes
I'm looking up into the sapphire tinted skies
I'm well dressed, waiting on the last train
Standing on the gallows with my head in a noose
Any minute now I'm expecting all hell to break loose
People are crazy and times are strange
I'm locked in tight, I'm out of range
I used to care, but things have changed...


...Lot of water under the bridge, Lot of other stuff too
Don't get up gentlemen, I'm only passing through...


...I've been walking forty miles of bad road
If the bible is right, the world will explode
I've been trying to get as far away from myself as I can
Some things are too hot to touch
The human mind can only stand so much
You can't win with a losing hand...


...I hurt easy, I just don't show it
You can hurt someone and not even know it
The next sixty seconds could be like an eternity
Gonna get low down, gonna fly high
All the truth in the world adds up to one big lie..."


Things have changed - Bob Dylan


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 11, 2008)

ogrelung said:


> Sixty watt shaman "low earth orbit"
> 
> Out of low Earth gravity
> We made our way to the tranquil sea
> ...


Sweet lyrics, i tried to rep you but aparently i have given you some recently. I dont remember it but obviously you are a cool cat. thx for the lyrics man, im gonna check them out, btw, the first song was my fave only judging by the lyrics


4cyl5spd said:


> Oh it's a mystery to me.
> We have a greed, with which we have agreed...
> and you think you have to want more than you need...
> until you have it all, you won't be free.
> ...


sweet lyrics, +rep 4 u. Was it Pearl Jam that Eddie Vedder used to be with?


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 11, 2008)

another installment

"The eastern world, it is exploding
Violence flarin&#8217;, bullets loadin&#8217;...

...
Don&#8217;t you understand what I&#8217;m tryin&#8217; to say
Can&#8217;t you feel the fears I&#8217;m feelin&#8217; today?
If the button is pushed, there&#8217;s no runnin&#8217; away
There&#8217;ll be no one to save, with the world in a grave...

...
Yeah, my blood&#8217;s so mad feels like coagulatin&#8217;
I&#8217;m sitting here just contemplatin&#8217;
I can&#8217;t twist the truth, it knows no regulation.
Handful of senators don&#8217;t pass legislation
And marches alone can&#8217;t bring integration
When human respect is disintegratin&#8217;
This whole crazy world is just too frustratin&#8217;...

...
Think of all the hate there is in Red China
Then take a look around to Selma, Alabama
You may leave here for 4 days in space
But when you return, it&#8217;s the same old place
The poundin&#8217; of the drums, the pride and disgrace
You can bury your dead, but don&#8217;t leave a trace
Hate your next-door neighbor, but don&#8217;t forget to say grace..."

Eve of destruction - Barry McGuire


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 12, 2008)

yup, eddie vedder was from pearl jam and still is. for the soundtrack he did a solo dealie


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 12, 2008)

this ones meaningful to me 

YouTube - David Usher - St-Lawrence River Music Video

Smells on the air
See there it's crushing the final impression
The stains on the paper
Where words fell like water
Unearth all the changes that never did matter
I think it's beginning to freeze here

Caught in the rage and the fire of things
All the brightness that burns me
I'm fumbling through like a child in the dark
When the nakedness comes
I am shocked by the colour the glorious weight of your skin
Comes alive
And I never thought we'd make it back so soon
Might be nice
But I knew you'd be your own destroyer
Comes a time
And I always thought I'd make it up to you

Here please forgive me
Could we escape all the bitterness piled upon bitterness
Held in the face of the things that I don't understand
Intellectualize over and over
This helplessness suits us
Funny how quiet has slipped to our corners
Worn all our edges away
You are watching breathing and baiting
Wanting and warming and cautiously waiting
For some simple signal to creep cross your conscience
Uncover redemption and oh did I mention
I carried you down to the St. Lawrence River
The banks running dirty the water's beginning to freeze here
Solid by morning
And I'll freeze here
Winter by morning

Comes a lie
And I never thought you'd get me back so soon
Might be nice
But it's only if my own destroyer
Comes alive
And I always knew I'd make it up to you

I saw on your face such a curious grin
As I let go your hand
I was desperate to hold you again
But you're sinking so deep in the water
Outsmarted myself and so easily gave up what I wanted
Solid by morning
What I wanted
Winter by morning

Comes alive
And I never thought you'd make it up so soon
Night be nice
But I always knew you're my destroyer
Comes a time
And I always thought I'd make it up to you

Solid by morning
And I'll freeze here
Winter by morning


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 12, 2008)

always liked this one too

YouTube - The Grace

In better days I've been known to listen 
I go to waste all my time is missing 

I'm mapping out my ending, 
it's never gonna happen now 
These things are condescending 
with everybody backing down 

You pray to stars that can help you get by 
And all at once you forget to try 

I'd go there if you let me, 
they're never gonna find me now 
My life is always empty 
and in and out of doubt 

Your not coming back for me, these things they will never be 
I'm so used to being wrong, so put me where I belong 

I'll get back to you, 
God knows I try, 
but I still lose 
And I get back to you, 
these days run by, 
but I still lose 


Angels say they can make you suffer 
They give and take like a vicious lover 

When all this loses meaning, 
You'll never want it back somehow 
Awake but still I'm dreaming 
And never waking up 

Alone...Where I'm not alone


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 12, 2008)

kinda upbeat for any meaningful lyrics to be heard but the message is there

YouTube - Triumph - Follow Your Heart

People say
Don't ever look behind
Happiness is just a state of mind
Rock and Roll lives and breathes in the hearts of the young
So carry on
You're runnin' on borrowed time
Tryin' hard to survive
Keep on runnin'
Your time in comin'
Keep your dreams alive
CHORUS:
Follow Your Heart (You got to Follow Your Heart)
Living for the day, forget about tomorrow
Follow Your Heart (You got to Follow Your Heart)
Any other way can only lead to sorrow
Don't wait any longer
Follow Your Heart
Plays for keeps
And try to never lose
Live it fast but live the life you choose
Rock and Roll lives and breathes in the hearts of the young
So let it ride
Each time you roll the dice
Luck will finally arrive
Keep on runnin'
Your time is comin'
Keep your dreams alive
CHORUS
Oh, listen to the rhythm
Your heart won't lie
Rock and Roll hearts
Just never die, never die
CHORUS


----------



## 4cyl5spd (Sep 12, 2008)

YouTube - Iggy Pop & The Stooges - Gimme Danger

gimme danger, little stranger
and I'll give you a piece
gimme danger, little stranger
and I'll feel your disease

there's nothing in my dreams
Just some ugly memories
kiss me like the ocean breeze

(hey!)

Now if you will be my lover
i will shiver insane
but if you can be my master
i will do anything

there's nothing left to life
but a pair glassy eyes
raze my feelings one more time

(yeah!)

find a little strip and find a little stranger
yeah you're gonna feel my hand

said:
I got a little angel, want a little danger
honey you're gonna feel my hand
swear you're gonna feel my hand
swear you're gonna feel my hand 

gimme danger
little stranger
gimme danger
little stranger
gimme danger
little stranger

gimme danger
little stranger

gimme danger
little stranger

can you feel me? 
you gotta feel me! 
you gotta feel this

little stranger...


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 12, 2008)

lol, Iggy, ohhhhh Iggy

lol

i dont know what it is about him but that dude creeps me out


----------



## ogrelung (Sep 12, 2008)

He's like the weird uncle you don't leave entirely alone with the kids


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 12, 2008)

ogrelung said:


> He's like the weird uncle you don't leave entirely alone with the kids


hahahaa,, i wish i could give this dude even more rep,, funny shit man,, its so funny because its soo true


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 12, 2008)

another installment

So much pain we
Dont know how to be but angry
Feel infected like weve got gangrene
Please dont let anybody try to change me
Me
Just me
In the middle of a sea full of faces
Full of faces
Some laugh some salivate
Whats in your alleyway
Recycling bins or bullet cases
Its not equal
Its not fair
Were different people
But were not scared
We aint never scared
To pave a new path
Make a new street
Build a new bridge
Say can you see by the dawns early light
Free slaves running
Songs words werent right
Now a new days coming
The few stay stunning while the many are handsome
Your soul is alive but they want it for ransom
The base drumming is the anthem
We step to the heartbeats of our granddaughters and grandsons
And

Rise together we

Lost hope and found need
Grounded by our surroundings
Did the walls scream universities
Or you and i verse the tees
React automatic and we burst when squeezed
And make 9-11 each emergency
Urgency amber to red like the turning leaves
Oh please let the hurting cease
Don't let apathy police the populace
We will march across
Those stereotypes that were marked for us
The answers obvious
We switch the consonants
Change the sword to words and lift continents

If you believe in redemption
I'm calling to you from another dimension

rise - flobots


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 13, 2008)

some more flobots

"...occupied minds
unemployed skills
desolation
worn out
torn down
just for now thrill seekers
slanging
test tube babies in beakers
where gun blasts pump straight from the speakers
the system where the
poor get poorly paid
to hold the ladder
where the rich get ricocheted
into the stratosphere
and in between people are rushin' like vladimir
with metals to make their status clear
get us out of here

we need heroes
build them
don't put your fist up
fill them
Fight with our hopes and our hearts and our hands
we're the architects of our last stand


there's a war going on for your mind
those who seek to occupy it will stop at nothing
the battlefield is everywhere
there is no sanctuary
there are no civilians
you have two choices
surrender or enlist...

...the propaganda's stuck on us like sock pajamas
spread like a virus
through accepted thoughts and proper manners
but off the cameras
somethings simmering across the land 
about to bubble up
and knock the lids off of the pots and pans...

...all free minds to the front
all free minds to the front
we call upon women
we call upon children
we call upon the handicapped
the infirmed
the weak of heart
we need your courage
your dedication
your passion
your conviction..."

- Fight with tools


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 20, 2008)

another installment

"...Love hurts 
But sometimes it's a good hurt 
And it feels like I'm alive 
Love sings 
When it transcends the bad things 
Have a heart and try me 
'cause without love I won't survive 

I'm fettered and abused 
Stand naked and accused 
Should I surface, this one-man submarine? 
I only want the truth! 
So tonight we drink to youth..."

Love Hurts - Incubus


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 23, 2008)

When you were here before
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
I wish I was special
You're so fucking special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here
I don't belong here

I don't care if it hurts
I wanna have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to nitcie
When i'm not around
You're so fucking special
I wish Iw as special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here
I don't belong here, ohhh, ohhh

She's, running, out the door
She's, running, out
Run, run, ruuun
Ruuun....

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so fucking special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep
I'm a weirdo
What the hell am I doing here
I don't belong here
I don't belong here....

Creep-Radiohead

sorry for the mushiness haha


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nine Inch Nails - The Great Destroyer

Say your name.
Try to speak as clearly as you can.
You know everything gets written down.
Nod your head.
Just in case they could be watching.
With their shiny satellite. I hope they cannot see.
The limitless potential.
Building inside of me.
To mirror everything.
I hope they cannot see.
I am the great destroyer.
Turn it up.
Listen to the shit they pump into your head.
Filling you with apathy.
Hold your breath.
Wait until you know the time is right on time.
The end is near.
I hope they cannot see.
The limitless potential
Building inside of me.
To mirror everything.
I hope they cannot see
I am the great destroyer


Hear it here:
YouTube - NIN - The Great Destroyer live in Europe, Aug 2007

Even better remix here:
Remix - remix.nin.com


----------



## erockolm (Sep 23, 2008)

(reminds me of a real good friend and drunken times hits me somewhere deep)

Bonnie "Prince" Billy- I see a darkness

Well, you're my friend, (that's what you told me)
And can you see (what's inside of me)
Many times we've been out drinking
And many times we've shared our thoughts
But did you ever, ever notice, the kind of thoughts I got
Well you know I have a love, a love for everyone I know
And you know I have a drive to live I won't let go
But can you see it's opposition, comes arising up sometimes
That it's dreadful antiposition, comes blacking in my mind

And then I see a darkness
And then I see a darkness
And then I see a darkness
And then I see a darkness
And did you know how much I love you
Is a hope that somehow you, you
Can save me from this darkness

Well I hope that someday buddy
We have peace in our lives
Together or apart
Alone or with our wives
And we can stop our whoring
And pull the smiles inside
And light it up forever
And never go to sleep
My best unbeaten brother
This isn't all I see

Oh no, I see a darkness
Oh no, I see a darkness
Oh no, I see a darkness
Oh no, I see a darkness
And did you know how much I love you
Is a hope that somehow you, you
Can save me from this darkness

YouTube - I See A Darkness (slowly builds up to greatness)


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 23, 2008)

Chuck, I just checked out "We are Winning" by Flobots.

_very nice!_


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 24, 2008)

All I can say is that my life is pretty plain 
I like watchin' the puddles gather rain 
And all I can do is just pour some tea for two 
and speak my point of view 
But it's not sane, It's not sane 
I just want some one to say to me 
I'll always be there when you wake 
Ya know I'd like to keep my cheeks dry today 
So stay with me and I'll have it made 
And I don't understand why I sleep all day 
And I start to complain that there's no rain 
And all I can do is read a book to stay awake 
And it rips my life away, but it's a great escape 
escape......escape......escape...... 
All I can say is that my life is pretty plain 
ya don't like my point of view 
ya think I'm insane 
Its not sane......it's not sane

No Rain-Blindmelon

god, there's so many lyrics that I wanna put up!!


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 25, 2008)

another installment

"One life to live but we're doing it right, you see,
cap a brother down cause he's nothing to me.

Everyone's saying that it's wrong to cheat,
but there's no other way to get my life on easy street.

Someone else telling you what you're living for,
been knocking you down, now you're looking for more.

All sudden you hear is a closing door,
been looking for peace but they're bringing you war.

Rich man crying cause his money is time.
Poor man smiling cause he knows he ain't lying.

There's a man over there says he's tougher than me,
but I've got eyes that can see through fantasy.

I think my life is passing me by.
I think my life is passing me by.

Take it all back cause it don't mean nothing,
but if you give it away, and you're looking for something back.

Wake up every morning and there's nothing there.
No reason to die, no reason to care..."


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 25, 2008)

if i told you things i did before 
told you how i used to be 
would you go along with someone like me 
if you knew my story word for word 
had all of my history 
would you go along with someone like me 

i did before and had my share 
it didn't lead nowhere 
i would go along with someone like you 
it doesn't matter what you did 
who you were hanging with 
we could stick around and see this night through 

and we don't care about the young folks 
talkin' bout the young style 
and we don't care about the old folks 
talkin' 'bout the old style too 
and we don't care about our own folks 
talkin' 'bout our own stuff 
all we care about is talking 
talking only me and you 

usually when things has gone this far 
people tend to disappear 
no one would surprise me unless you do 

i can tell there's something goin' on 
hours seem to disappear 
everyone is leaving i'm still with you 

it doesn't matter what we do 
where we are going to 
we can stick around and see this night through 

and we don't care about the young folks 
talkin' bout the young style 
and we don't care about the old folks 
talkin' 'bout the old style too 
and we don't care about our own folks 
talkin' 'bout our own stuff 
all we care about is talking 
talking only me and you 

and we don't care about the young folks 
talkin' bout the young style 
and we don't care about the old folks 
talkin' 'bout the old style too 
and we don't care about our own folks 
talkin' 'bout our own stuff 
all we care about is talking 
talking only me and you 

and we don't care about the young folks 
talkin' bout the young style 
and we don't care about the old folks 
talkin' 'bout the old style too 
and we don't care about our own folks 
talkin' 'bout our own stuff 
all we care about is talking 
talking only me and you 

talking only me and you 
talking only me and you

Young Folks-Peter, Bjorn & John


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 26, 2008)

another installment

"...
And all brave young Americans are called ashore
Cause we've already lost the war they keep wagin&#8217;
Splattering the streets in battles that keep ragin&#8217;
Bloodyin&#8217; each page of the story that we're studyin&#8217;
Each day the same just the names keep changin&#8217;


Saying the same things over again
Repeatin&#8217; the same slogans we don't know where we've been
We've been all over the globe on our government's funds
Leavin&#8217; man, woman, and child dead bloody and numb
Saying the same things over again
Repeatin&#8217; the same slogans we don't know where we've been
We've been overthrowing leaders with legitimate views
Democratically elected but we didn't approve....


How many times can the line divide
How many wars to uphold your pride
These fears uncontrolled just swoll the tide
Of blood in the streets while the people die
I'ma keep on tryin&#8217;
Longs as suffering's multiplyin&#8217;
And why not
These souls get tossed and left out to rot
My backs broad enough to help left your cross
As long as you help with mine
The process of healing will take some time
To see the pain in your face is the same as mine
It's not a game or a race but the stake is high
We maintain our mistakes for the sake of sides
As long as it takes I&#8217;ll say it one more time
As long as it takes I'll say it one more time
As long as it takes I'll say it one more time



Same thing 
U.S. is not us
Same thing 
And us is not we 
Same thing
And we are not satisfied
Same thing
We&#8217;re tired of the same thing
Same thing
And we&#8217;re ready to make change
Same thing
Are we ready to make change?


We need money for healthcare and public welfare
Free Mumia and Leonard Peltier
Human needs, not corporate greed
Drop the debt and legalize weed
We say 'yes' to grassroots organization
'No' to neoliberal globalization
Bring the troops back to the USA
And shut down Guantanamo Bay

Who let &#8216;em overthrow Jacobo Arbenz 
Who let &#8216;em overthrow Mohammad Mosaddeq
Who let &#8216;em assassinate Salvador Allende
I didn't let &#8216;em but they did it anyway
Who let &#8216;em overthrow Kwame Nkrumah
Who let &#8216;em overthrow Aristide
Who let &#8216;em assassinate Oscar Romero
I didn't let &#8216;em but they did indeed! 

Don't let them assassinate Hugo Chavez
Don't let them assassinate Evo Morales
And bring back Martin, Malcolm, Medgar, 
Hampton, Schwerner, Goodman, Chaney 

Sayin&#8217; the same things over again"

-Same thing - flobots


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 26, 2008)

There are places i'll remember
All my life though some have changed
Some forever not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All these places have their moments
With lovers and friends i still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life i've loved them all

But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When i think of love as something new
Though i know i'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know i'll often stop and think about them
In my life i love you more

Though i know i'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know i'll often stop and think about them
In my life i love you more
In my life i love you more

In My Life-The Beatles


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 26, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> There are places i'll remember
> All my life though some have changed
> Some forever not for better
> Some have gone and some remain
> ...


sweeeet

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.

or i guess i could have added a few more e's


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 26, 2008)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 26, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> sweeeeeeet


 there ya go! or ya could've changed the font color to white and typed a bunch of gibberish like this (high light here-->)sdgsdgsdfsya see?


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Im kinda numb, 
Its so distorted, 
Youve left me here with, this damage that youve caused.
My tortured faces, 
those fucked up places, 
In my memories, none of them ive lost, 

But, 

I havent been here long enough to know,
every time i feel this i just lose control,
such a cancer on the face of everything thats beautiful,
i wish that this would just go, 
go.


Its kind of sick,
I feel so dirty,
Im kinda tragic, kind of insecure.
But i know,
that im the only, 
one that can fix
whatevers wrong im sure.

But, 

I havent been here long enough to know,
everytime i feel this i just lose control, 
such a cancer on the face of everything thats beautiful,
i wish that this would just go,
go.


I feel so alone,
for all - ive - be - come
ill take you down
i feel - so - down, 

Im water, while you drown.
Your lifted, while im down.
A cancer, in your womb.
Im the needle, in your spoon.



OR - Me - staind

I hear you talk about your family life.
I wish i knew just what that means.
I guess my mother never loved my dad.
N now i wear it on my sleeve.

My sister called me just the other day.
It felt so good to hear her voice.
My problem is i dont have much to say.
I guess she doesnt have a choice, 
N im sorry.

Look at me, Im so pathetic.
I cant believe, Im just an addict.
I never needed anyone to help me, 
Im beggin you,
To please come n save me from myself,
Save me from myself.


My mothers always tried to change herself.
She never learned to let things be.
She doesnt know how bad she fucked me up.
Cuz now she seems so fake to me.
But i love her.

Look at me, im so pathetic.
I cant believe, im just an addict.
I never needed anyone to help me, 
Im beggin you,
To please come save me from myself, 
save me from myself.


If you watch me, 
then i wont fall.
Ive been programmed, 
to take it all, 
And shove it, 
way down inside,
like my father, 
like my father.

Im so pathetic.
I cant believe, im just an addict.
I never needed anyone to help me im beggin you,
to please come n save me from myself,
save me from my - 

I hear you talk about your family life.
I wish i knew just what that means.


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 26, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> there ya go! or ya could've changed the font color to white and typed a bunch of gibberish like this (high light here-->)sdgsdgsdfsya see?


actually i can see it "sdgsdgsdfs"

just highlight it with your cursor


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Sep 26, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> actually i can see it "sdgsdgsdfs"
> 
> just highlight it with your cursor


exactly!! exactly what I said hahaha


----------



## chuckbane (Sep 26, 2008)

"Mama, take this badge off of me
I can't use it anymore.
It's gettin' dark, too dark for me to see
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
...
Mama, put my guns in the ground
I can't shoot them anymore.
That long black cloud is comin' down
I feel like I'm knockin' on heaven's door.

Knock, knock, knockin' on heaven's door
..."

Knockin on heavens door - Bob dylan


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 5, 2008)

another installment

this is Me and Bobby McGee by Janis Joplin

Busted flat in Baton Rouge, waiting for a train
And I's feeling nearly as faded as my jeans.
Bobby thumbed a diesel down just before it rained,
It rode us all the way to New Orleans.

I pulled my harpoon out of my dirty red bandanna,
I was playing soft while Bobby sang the blues.
Windshield wipers slapping time, I was holding Bobby's hand in mine,
We sang every song that driver knew.

Freedom's just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing don't mean nothing honey if it ain't free, now now.
And feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
You know feeling good was good enough for me,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

From the Kentucky coal mines to the California sun,
Hey, Bobby shared the secrets of my soul.
Through all kinds of weather, through everything we done,
Hey Bobby baby? kept me from the cold.

One day up near Salinas, Lord, I let him slip away,
He's looking for that home and I hope he finds it,
But I'd trade all of my tomorrows for one single yesterday
To be holding Bobby's body next to mine.

Freedom is just another word for nothing left to lose,
Nothing, that's all that Bobby left me, yeah,
But feeling good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues,
Hey, feeling good was good enough for me, hmm hmm,
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee.

La la la, la la la la, la la la, la la la la
La la la la la Bobby McGee.
La la la la la, la la la la la
La la la la la, Bobby McGee, la.

La La la, la la la la la la,
La La la la la la la la la, ain`t no bumb on my bobby McGee yeah.
Na na na na na na na na, na na na na na na na na na na na
Hey now Bobby now, Bobby McGee, yeah.

Lord, I'm calling my lover, calling my man,
I said I'm calling my lover just the best I can,
C'mon, hey now Bobby yeah, hey now Bobby McGee, yeah,
Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee, Lord!

Yeah! Whew!

Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lordy Lord
Hey, hey, hey, Bobby McGee.


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Oct 5, 2008)

chuckbane said:


> another installment
> 
> this is Me and Bobby McGee by Janis Joplin
> 
> ...


haha, I actually know someone in my school that is named Bobby McGee


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 8, 2008)

another installment

"I'm broke but I'm happy 
I'm poor but I'm kind 
I'm short but I'm healthy, yeah 
I'm high but I'm grounded 
I'm sane but I'm overwhelmed 
I'm lost but I'm hopeful baby 

What it all comes down to 
Is that everything's gonna be fine fine fine 
I've got one hand in my pocket 
And the other one is giving a high five 

I feel drunk but I'm sober 
I'm young and I'm underpaid 
I'm tired but I'm working, yeah 
I care but I'm worthless 
I'm here but I'm really gone 
I'm wrong and I'm sorry baby 

What it all comes down to 
Is that everything's gonna be quite alright 
I've got one hand in my pocket 
And the other one is flicking a cigarette 

What it all comes down to 
Is that I haven't got it all figured out just yet 
I've got one hand in my pocket 
And the other one is giving the peace sign 

I'm free but I'm focused 
I'm green but I'm wise 
I'm shy but I'm friendly baby 
I'm sad but I'm laughing 
I'm brave but I'm chicken shit 
I'm sick but I'm pretty baby 

And what it all boils down to 
Is that no one's really got it figured out just yet 
I've got one hand in my pocket 
And the other one is playing the piano 

What it all comes down to my friends 
Is that everything's just fine fine fine 
I've got one hand in my pocket 
And the other one is hailing a taxicab..."

Hand in my pocket - Alanis morrisette


----------



## closettrooper (Oct 8, 2008)

Torn from your body,removed while you scream
Dissect to collet my blade now reams
Pieces of flesh lie by the side
Worn on my body or put on display

You mark your skin it gives you pleasure
I take your precious art, it becomes my leather

Taking your hide before you have died

Decency defied

Crudely I cut away
All are my prey
Tell me how it feels when your flesh is peeled
You are vain with your art
I desire it torn appart
With my insane hunting the removal of flesh now starts

You mark your skin, it gives you pleasure
I take your precious art, it becomes my leather

Taking your hide before you have died

Decency defied

To you a design
Now a trophy made mine
To you a design
Now a trophy made mine

I seek to find
To satisfy my fucked mind
I seek to find
To satisfy my fucked mind

Ignoring your cries
Exposing your insides
Violence defined

Torn from your body, removed while you scream
Dissect to collect, my blade now reams
Pieces of flesh lie side by side
Worn on my body or put on display

You mark your skin, it gives you pleasure
I take your precious art, it becomes my leather
Taking your hide before you have died

Decency defied


----------



## SEF (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I went to the doctor
I said, "I'm feeling kind of rough"
"Let me break it to you, son,
Your shit's fucked up."
I said, "my shit's fucked up?"
Well, I don't see how-"
He said, "The shit that used to work-
It won't work now."

I had a dream
Ah, shucks, oh, well
Now it's all fucked up
It's shot to hell

Yeah, yeah, my shit's fucked up
It has to happen to the best of us
The rich folks suffer like the rest of us
It'll happen to you

That amazing grace
Sort of passed you by
You wake up every day
And you start to cry
Yeah, you want to die
But you just can't quit
Let me break it on down:
It's the fucked up shit


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 13, 2008)

Another installment

Sometimes I wanna take you down 
Sometimes I wanna get you low 
Brush your hair back from your eyes 
Take you down let the river flow 

Sometimes I go and walk the street 
Behind the green sheet of glass 
A million miles below their feet 
A million miles, a million miles 

CHORUS: 
I'll be with you girl 
Like being low 
hey hey hey like being stoned 
I'll be with you girl 
Like being low 
hey hey hey like being stoned 

A million poppies gonna make me sleep 
Just one rose and knows your name 
The fruit is rusting on the vine 
The fruit is calling from the trees 

Hey don't you wanna go down 
Like some junkie cosmonaut 
A million miles below their feet 
A million miles, a million miles 

CHORUS 

Blue blue is the sun 
Brown brown is the sky 
Green green of her eyes 
A million miles a million miles 

Hey hey don't you wanna go down 
Like some disgraced cosmonaut 
A million miles below their feet 
A million miles, a million miles 

CHORUS 

Low - Cracker


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a little death metal from the greatest band ever to exist

Death - The Philosopher

Do you feel what I feel, see what I see, hear what I hear
There is a line you must draw between your dream world and reality
Do you live my life or share the breath I breathe
Lies feed your judgement of others
Behold how the blind lead each other
The philosopher
You know so much about nothing at all
_[Lead: Chuck]_

Ideas that fall under shadows of theories that stand tall
Thoughts that grow narrow upon being verbally released
Your mind is not your own,
what sounds more mentally stimulating is how you make your choice
So you preach about how I'm supposed to be, yet you don't you know your own
sexuality
Lies feed your judgement of others
Behold how the blind lead each other
The philosopher
You know so much about nothing at all


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 17, 2008)

another installment


"We've all seen the man at the liquor store beggin' for your change
The hair on his face is dirty, dreadlocked and full of mange
He ask the man for what he could spare with shame in his eyes
Get a job you fuckin' slob's all he replied

_[CHORUS]_
God forbid you ever had to walk a mile in his shoes
'Cause then you really might know what it's like to sing the blues
Then you really might know what it's like _[x4]_

Mary got pregnant from a kid named Tom who said he was in love
He said don't worry about a thing baby doll I'm the man you've been dreamin' of
But three months later he said he won't date her or return her call
And she sweared god damn if I find that man I'm cuttin' off his balls
And then she heads for the clinic and she gets some static walkin' through the doors
They call her a killer, and they call her a sinner, and they call her a whore

_[CHORUS]_
God forbid you ever had to walk a mile in her shoes
'Cause then you really might know what it's like to have to choose
Then you really might know what it's like _[x4]_
I've seen a rich man beg
I've seen a good man sin
I've seen a tough man cry
I've seen a loser win
And a sad man grin
I heard an honest man lie
I've seen the good side of bad
And the down side of up
And everything between
I licked the silver spoon
Drank from the golden cup
Smoked the finest green
I stroked the baddest dimes at least a couple of times
Before I broke their heart
You know where it ends
Yo, it usually depends on where you start

I knew this kid named Max
He used to get fat stacks out on the corner with drugs
He liked to hang out late at night
Liked to get shit faced
And keep pace with thugs
Until late one night there was a big gun fight
Max lost his head
He pulled out his chrome .45
Talked some shit
And wound up dead
Now his wife and his kids are caught in the midst of all of his pain
You know it crumbles that way
At least that's what they say when you play the game

_[CHORUS]_
God forbid you ever had to wake up to hear the news
'Cause then you really might know what it's like to have to lose
Then you really might know what it's like _[x3]_
To have to lose..."

what it's like - everlast


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Oct 17, 2008)

We move like cagey tigers 
We couldn't get closer than this 
The way we walk 
The way we talk 
The way we stalk 
The way we kiss 

We slip through the streets 
While everyone sleeps 
Getting bigger and sleeker 
And wider and brighter 
We bite and scratch and scream all night 
Let's go and 
Throw all the songs we know 

Into the sea 
You and me 
All these years and no one heard 
I'll show you in spring 
It's a treacherous thing 
We missed you hissed the lovecats 

(Ba ba-da...da da da da da...) 

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully 
Wonderfully pretty 
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you 
We should have each other to tea huh? 
We should have each other with cream 
Then curl up by the fire 
And sleep for awhile 
It's the grooviest thing 
It's the perfect dream 

Into the sea 
You and me 
All these years and no one heard 
I'll show you in spring 
It's a treacherous thing 
We missed you hissed the lovecats 

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully 
Wonderfully pretty 
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you 
We should have each other to tea huh? 
We should have each other with cream 
Then curl up by the fire 
Get out for awhile 
It's the grooviest thing 
It's the perfect dream 


Hand in hand 
Is the only way to land 
And always the right way round 
Not broken in pieces 
Like hated little meeces 
How could we miss 
Someone as dumb as this 

I love you ... let's go 
Oh ... solid gone ... 
How could we miss someone as dumb 
As this?


----------



## chuckbane (Oct 24, 2008)

new installment

So long ago, I don't remember when 
That's when they say I lost my only friend 
Well they said she died easy of a broken heart disease 
As I listened through the cemetery trees 

I seen the sun comin' up at the funeral at dawn 
The long broken arm of human law 
Now it always seemed such a waste 
She always had a pretty face 
So I wondered how she hung around this place 

Chorus: 
Hey, come on try a little 
Nothing is forever 
There's got to be something better than 
In the middle 
But me & Cinderella 
We put it all together 
We can drive it home 
With one headlight 

She said it's cold 
It feels like Independence Day 
And I can't break away from this parade 
But there's got to be an opening 
Somewhere here in front of me 
Through this maze of ugliness and greed 
And I seen the sun up ahead 
At the county line bridge 
Sayin' all there's good and nothingness is dead 
We'll run until she's out of breath 
She ran until there's nothin' left 
She hit the end-it's just her window ledge 

(chorus) 

Well this place is old 
It feels just like a beat up truck 
I turn the engine, but the engine doesn't turn 
Well it smells of cheap wine & cigarettes 
This place is always such a mess 
Sometimes I think I'd like to watch it burn 
I'm so alone, and I feel just like somebody else 
Man, I ain't changed, but I know I ain't the same 
But somewhere here in between the city walls of dyin' dreams 
I think her death it must be killin' me 

(chorus)

One Headlight - Wallflowers


----------



## chuckbane (Nov 12, 2008)

Let us burn one, from end to end.
And pass is over to me my friend.
Burn it long, but burn it slow,
to light me up before I go.

If you dont like my fire, then dont come around.
Cause I'm gonna burn one down.
Yes I'm gonna burn one down

My choice is what i chose to do;
and if I'm causin no harm,
it shouldn't bother you.
Your choice is who you chose to be;
and if your causin to harm, then your alright with me.

If you dont like my fire, then dont come around, cause I'm gona burn one down.
Yes i'm gonna burn one, down.

Herb the gift, from the Earth,
and what's from the earth is of the greatest worth.
So before u knock it, try it first.
and you'll see it's a blessing and it's not a curse.
If you dont like my fire, then dont come around,
cause i'm gonna burn one down.
Yes i'm gonna burn one.

oh yeah

Burn One Down - Ben Harper


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 13, 2008)

I think anybody who's ever dealt with a bad woman could appreciate these lyrics..

Broken glass and cigarettes, 
writing on the wall, 
It was a bargain for the summer, 
and I thought I had it all. 
I was the one who gave you everything, 
the one who took the fall, 
you were the one who would do anything, 
the one who can't recall 
where she was while she was sleeping, 
in another woman's bed, 
or the doctors or the lawyers, 
or a stranger that she met. 
If there's nothing I can gain from this, 
or anything at all, 
it'd be the knowledge that ya gave me, 
when I thought I'd heard it all. 

It was a long time with you, 
it was a long time with me, 
it'd be a long time for anyone, 
but looks like it's meant to be. 

Social class and registers, 
cocaine in the hall, 
all the way from California, 
on the way beyond that stall. 
To those non-negotiations 
to simulate a call, 
all the bad of learning evils and your ways around the laws that keep you up and sitting pretty, 
on a pedestal of men 
and now you're sleeping like an angel, 
near the man who reaped it in. 

If there's something I can make of this, 
or anything at all, 
it'd be the devil hates a loser and you thought you had it all. 

It was a wrong time for you, 
it was a wrong time for me, 
it was the wrong time for everyone 
but looks like i'm about to see for myself

If I could go back in time to the place in my soul, there all alone, 
lonely tear drops, 
ooh, are calling you. 
but I don't wanna know it now, 
'cause knowing you, it won't change a damn thing. 
but there was a time. 

Yeah, there was a time, 
didn't wanna know it all, 
didn't wanna know it all and 
I don't wanna know it now. 

Oh, 

Yeah, there was a time, 
didn't wanna know it all, 
didn't wanna know it all and 
I don't wanna know it now, 

Oh, 
I would do anything for you, 
there was a time, 
I would do anything for you, 
oh, I would do anything for you, 
there was a time. 

There was a time, 
Oh, I would do anything for you, 
Oh I would do anything for you... 
yeah there was a time, 
didn't wanna know it all, 
didn't wanna know it all, 
and I don't wanna know it now, 
didn't wanna know it all, 
didn't wanna know it all, 
and I don't wanna know it now, 
I would do anything for you, 
There was a time...was a time.






There was a time- Guns n' Roses


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 13, 2008)

ok, I know it says daily, as in once a day, but these have to go up aswell, just finally found them

All the love in the world couldn't save you
All the innocence inside
You know I tried so hard to make you
Ooo I wanna make you change your mind

And it hurts too much to see you
And how you left yourself behind
You know I wouldn't want to be you
Now there's a hell I cant describe

So now I wander through my days
Trying to find my ways
To the feelings that I felt
I saved for you and no one else

And though as long as this road seems
I know its called the street of dreams
But that's not stardust on my feet
It leaves a taste that's bittersweet
That's called the blues

I don't know just what I should do
Everywhere I go I see you
You know its what you planned, this much is true
What I thought was beautiful, don't live inside of you anymore

I don't know just what I should do
Everywhere I go I see you
You know it's what you planned, this much is true
What I thought was beautiful, don't live inside of you anymore

What this means to me
Is more than I know you believe
What I thought of you now
Has cost more that it should for me

What I thought was true before
Were lies I couldn't see
What I thought was beautiful
Is only memories
Ah ah ah ah ah x4


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 13, 2008)

Ooh you make me live
Whatever this world can give to me
It's you you're all I see
Ooo you make me live now honey
Ooo you make me live

Ooh you're the best friend that I ever had
I've been with you such a long time
You're my sunshine and I want you to know
That my feelings are true
I really love you
Oh you're my best friend

Ooo you make me live

Ooh I've been wandering round
But I still come back to you
In rain or shine
You've stood by me, girl
I'm happy, happy at home
You're my best friend

Ooo you make me live
Whenever this world is cruel to me
I got you to help me forgive
Ooo you make me live now honey
Ooo you make me live

You're the first one
When things turn out bad
You know I'll never be lonely
You're my only one
And I love the things
I really love the things that you do
You're my best friend

Ooo you make me live

I'm happy at home
You're my best friend
Oh ya
Oh you're my best friend
Ooo you make me live
You you're my best friend.



You're My Best Friend-Queen


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 14, 2008)

HoppusTheCaveman said:


> Ooh you make me live
> Whatever this world can give to me
> It's you you're all I see
> Ooo you make me live now honey
> ...


 
dude. queen fuckin rocks, those are some of the coolest lyrics... I love Freddie Mercury..

Just a perfect day
drink sangria in a park
and then later
when it gets dark we go home
Just a perfect day
feed animals in the zoo
and then later a movie, too
and then home

refrain:

Oh its such a perfect day
I'm glad I spend it with you
Oh such a perfect day you just keep me hanging on
you just keep me hanging on

Just a perfect day
problems are left to know
Week enders all night long
it's such fun
Just a perfect day
you make me forget myself
I thought I was someone else
someone good

You're going to reap just what you sow 
You're going to reap just what you sow 
You're going to reap just what you sow 
You're going to reap just what you sow 

Perfect Day- Lou Reed


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 14, 2008)

Had to post these after redaing the queen lyrics

_Freddie Mercury & Montserrat Caball- How can I go on?_

When all the salt is taken from the sea

I stand dethroned

I'm naked and I bleed

But when your finger points so savagely,

Is anybody there to believe in me

To hear my plea and take care of me?

How can I go on

From day to day

Who can make me strong in every way

Where can I be safe

Where can I belong

In this great big world of sadness

How can I forget

Those beautiful dreams that we shared

They're lost and they're no where to be found

How can I go on?

Sometimes I tremble in the dark

I cannot see

When people frighten me

I try to hide myself so far from the crowd

Is anybody there to comfort me

Lord... take care of me.

How can I go on

From day to day

Who can make me strong in every way

Where can I be safe

Where can I belong

In this great big world of sadness

How can I forget

Those beautiful dreams that we shared

They're lost and they're no where to be found

How can I go on?


----------



## chuckbane (Nov 14, 2008)

Everywhere is freaks and hairies
Dykes and fairies, tell me where is sanity
Tax the rich, feed the poor
Till there are no rich no more

Id love to change the world
But I dont know what to do
So Ill leave it up to you

Population keeps on breeding
Nation bleeding, still more feeding economy
Life is funny, skies are sunny
Bees make honey, who needs money, monopoly

Id love to change the world
But I dont know what to do
So Ill leave it up to you

World pollution, theres no solution
Institution, electrocution
Just black and white, rich or poor
Them and us, stop the war

Id love to change the world
But I dont know what to do
So Ill leave it up to you


Ten Years After - I'd Love To Change the World


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 18, 2008)

stricken-Disturbed

You walk on like a woman in suffering
Won't even bother now to tell me why
You come alone, letting all of us savor the moment
Leaving me broken another time
You come on like a bloodstained hurricane
Leave me alone, let me be this time
You carry on like a holy man pushing redemption
I don't want to mention, the reason I know

That I am stricken and can't let you go
When the heart is cold, there's no hope, and we know
That I am crippled by all that you've done
Into the abyss will I run

You don't know what your power has done to me
I want to know if I'll heal inside
I can't go on with a holocaust about to happen
Seeing you laughing another time
You'll never know how your face has haunted me
My very soul has to bleed this time
Another hole in the wall of my inner defenses
Leaving me breathless, the reason I know

That I am stricken and can't let you go
When the heart is cold, there's no hope, and we know
That I am crippled by all that you've done
Into the abyss will I run, Into the abyss will I run

You walk on like a woman in suffering
Won't even bother now to tell me why
You come alone, letting all of us savor the moment
Leaving me broken another time
You come on like a bloodstained hurricane
Leave me alone, let me be this time
You carry on like a holy man pushing redemption
I don't want to mention, the reason I know

That I am stricken and can't let you go
When the heart is cold, there's no hope, and we know
That I am crippled by all that you've done
Into the abyss will I run

Into the abyss will I run
I can't let you go
Yes I am stricken and can't let you go


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 18, 2008)

YouTube - The Avett Brothers - Please Pardon Yourself


----------



## chuckbane (Nov 18, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> YouTube - The Avett Brothers - Please Pardon Yourself


come on now, lets not get lazy, post the dang lyrics!


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 18, 2008)

this shit doesnt let me copy and paste and im not typing all that, how the fuck can you copy and paste something on here?


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 18, 2008)

goto azchords.com or other places where there is lyric/chords etc ;p


----------



## tipsgnob (Nov 18, 2008)

*A long, long time ago...*
*I can still remember*
*How that music used to make me smile.*
*And I knew if I had my chance*
*That I could make those people dance*
*And, maybe, they&#65533;d be happy for a while.*

*But february made me shiver*
*With every paper I&#65533;d deliver.*
*Bad news on the doorstep;*
*I couldn&#65533;t take one more step.*

*I can&#65533;t remember if I cried*
*When I read about his widowed bride,*
*But something touched me deep inside*
*The day the music died.*

*So bye-bye, miss american pie.*
*Drove my chevy to the levee,*
*But the levee was dry.*
*And them good old boys were drinkin&#65533; whiskey and rye*
*Singin&#65533;, "this&#65533;ll be the day that I die.*
*"this&#65533;ll be the day that I die."*

*Did you write the book of love,*
*And do you have faith in God above,*
*If the Bible tells you so? *
*Do you believe in rock &#65533;n roll,*
*Can music save your mortal soul,*
*And can you teach me how to dance real slow? *

*Well, I know that you&#65533;re in love with him*
*`cause I saw you dancin&#65533; in the gym.*
*You both kicked off your shoes.*
*Man, I dig those rhythm and blues.*

*I was a lonely teenage broncin&#65533; buck*
*With a pink carnation and a pickup truck,*
*But I knew I was out of luck*
*The day the music died.*

*I started singin&#65533;,*
*"bye-bye, miss american pie."*
*Drove my chevy to the levee,*
*But the levee was dry.*
*Them good old boys were drinkin&#65533; whiskey and rye*
*And singin&#65533;, "this&#65533;ll be the day that I die.*
*"this&#65533;ll be the day that I die."*

*Now for ten years we&#65533;ve been on our own*
*And moss grows fat on a rollin&#65533; stone,*
*But that&#65533;s not how it used to be.*
*When the jester sang for the king and queen,*
*In a coat he borrowed from james dean*
*And a voice that came from you and me,*

*Oh, and while the king was looking down,*
*The jester stole his thorny crown.*
*The courtroom was adjourned;*
*No verdict was returned.*
*And while lennon read a book of marx,*
*The quartet practiced in the park,*
*And we sang dirges in the dark*
*The day the music died.*

*We were singing,*
*"bye-bye, miss american pie."*
*Drove my chevy to the levee,*
*But the levee was dry.*
*Them good old boys were drinkin&#65533; whiskey and rye*
*And singin&#65533;, "this&#65533;ll be the day that I die.*
*"this&#65533;ll be the day that I die."*

*Helter skelter in a summer swelter.*
*The birds flew off with a fallout shelter,*
*Eight miles high and falling fast.*
*It landed foul on the grass.*
*The players tried for a forward pass,*
*With the jester on the sidelines in a cast.*

*Now the half-time air was sweet perfume*
*While the sergeants played a marching tune.*
*We all got up to dance,*
*Oh, but we never got the chance!*
*`cause the players tried to take the field;*
*The marching band refused to yield.*
*Do you recall what was revealed*
*The day the music died? *

*We started singing,*
*"bye-bye, miss american pie."*
*Drove my chevy to the levee,*
*But the levee was dry.*
*Them good old boys were drinkin&#65533; whiskey and rye*
*And singin&#65533;, "this&#65533;ll be the day that I die.*
*"this&#65533;ll be the day that I die."*

*Oh, and there we were all in one place,*
*A generation lost in space*
*With no time left to start again.*
*So come on: jack be nimble, jack be quick!*
*Jack flash sat on a candlestick*
*Cause fire is the devil&#65533;s only friend.*

*Oh, and as I watched him on the stage*
*My hands were clenched in fists of rage.*
*No angel born in hell*
*Could break that satan&#65533;s spell.*
*And as the flames climbed high into the night*
*To light the sacrificial rite,*
*I saw satan laughing with delight*
*The day the music died*

*He was singing,*
*"bye-bye, miss american pie."*
*Drove my chevy to the levee,*
*But the levee was dry.*
*Them good old boys were drinkin&#65533; whiskey and rye*
*And singin&#65533;, "this&#65533;ll be the day that I die.*
*"this&#65533;ll be the day that I die."*

*I met a girl who sang the blues*
*And I asked her for some happy news,*
*But she just smiled and turned away.*
*I went down to the sacred store*
*Where I&#65533;d heard the music years before,*
*But the man there said the music wouldn&#65533;t play.*

*And in the streets: the children screamed,*
*The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed.*
*But not a word was spoken;*
*The church bells all were broken.*
*And the three men I admire most:*
*The father, son, and the holy ghost,*
*They caught the last train for the coast*
*The day the music died.*

*And they were singing,*
*"bye-bye, miss american pie."*
*Drove my chevy to the levee,*
*But the levee was dry.*
*And them good old boys were drinkin&#65533; whiskey and rye*
*Singin&#65533;, "this&#65533;ll be the day that I die.*
*"this&#65533;ll be the day that I die."*

*They were singing,*
*"bye-bye, miss american pie."*
*Drove my chevy to the levee,*
*But the levee was dry.*
*Them good old boys were drinkin&#65533; whiskey and rye*
*Singin&#65533;, "this&#65533;ll be the day that I die." *
*american pie, don mclean*


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 19, 2008)

"She is my sin"- NightWish

Take heed, dear heart
Once apart, she can touch nor me nor you
Dressed as one
A wolf will betray a lamb

Lead astray the gazers
The razors on your seducing skin
In the meadow of sinful thoughts
Every flower's a perfect one

To paradise with pleasure haunted,
Haunted by fear

A sin for him
Desire within, Desire within
A burning veil
For the bride too dear for him
A sin for him
Desire within, Desire within
Fall in love with your deep dark sin

I am the Fallen
You are what my sins enclose
Lust is not as creative
As its discovery

To paradise with pleasure haunted,
Haunted by fear

A sin for him...

Bless me, undress me
Pick your prey in a wicked way
God I must confess... I do envy the sinners


----------



## chuckbane (Nov 19, 2008)

This one is dedicated to  BackDoorMan


Wha, yeah!, cmon, yeah, yeah, cmon, yeah
Yeah, cmon, oh, yeah, ma
Yeah, Im a back door man, Im a back door man
The men dont know, but the little girl understand
Hey, all you people that tryin to sleep
Im out to make it with my midnight dream, yeah
cause Im a back door man, the men dont know
But the little girls understand, all right, yeah
You men eat your dinner, eat your pork and beans
I eat more chicken, than any man ever seen, yeah, yeah
Im a back door man, wha, the men dont know
But the little girl understand
Well, Im a back door man
Im a back door man
Whoa, baby, Im a back door man
The men dont know
But the little girls understand

Back door man - the doors


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 20, 2008)

lmfao.. there's a few people that wont find that as funny as you and me, but i'm still laughing 






chuckbane said:


> This one is dedicated to  BackDoorMan
> 
> 
> Wha, yeah!, cmon, yeah, yeah, cmon, yeah
> ...


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 20, 2008)

Let me give you what you've been waiting for 
Baby I got so much love to give 
I wanna give it all to you 


Close the door 
No need to worry no more 
Let's bring this day to a pleasant end 
Girl it's me and you now 

I've waited all day long just to hold you in my arms 
And it's exactly like I thought it would be 
Me loving you and you loving me 



Close the door 
Let me rub your back where you say it's sore 
Come on get closer 
So close to me 
Let's get lost in each other 

Come here baby 

I've waited all day long just to hold you in my arms 
And it's exactly like I thought it would be 
Me loving you and you loving me 



Close the door baby 
And let me know you're mine 
Plenty good lovin' all through the night 
And then again and then again 

When the morning comes

Close the door- Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 20, 2008)

It's a shame you got to put on makeup today
I think you look so fine
You look best when you rise
It's too bad that you had to leave
Pay attention when you're driving down the street
I told you so many times

Where did you go
You were here yesterday
Why did you leave
Why did you leave
And now I'm stuck here thinking about your face
Why am I so weak
Why am I so weak

Just a quick: my love got into a wreck
It didn't hurt you but it got my chest
How could I be so blind
Since that day, all I get is an excuse
I'm sorry I can't see you fuckin' ra-ra-ra
I heard 'em all so many times

Where did you go
You were here yesterday
Why did you leave
Why did you leave
And now I'm stuck here thinking about your face
Why am I so weak
Why am I so weak
When you were here, we did nothing but fight
But now that you're gone, my life's without light
I really want to work this out
But 20 excuses come out of your mouth
When I thought I'd never be alone again
You turn around and said we should be friends
I really want to work this out
But 20 excuses come out of your mouth

And it's so hard to stop
Calling you around the clock
Just so I can see
I'm always here when you're free
And now it's plain to see
You're getting bored with me

Where did you go
You were here yesterday
Why did you leave
Why did you leave
And now I'm stuck here thinking about your face
Why am I so weak
Why am I so weak
When you were here, we did nothing but fight
But now that you're gone, my life's without light
I really want to work this out
But 20 excuses come out of your mouth
When I thought I'd never be alone again
You turn around and said we should be friends
I really want to work this out
But 20 excuses come out of your mouth 

Why do you look so fine

20 Excuses-The Supervillains


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Nov 20, 2008)

Resin, you stick to my fingers
But you get me high and you get me by
And so I figure whoa

Resin, you burn from black to white
But you last me long when all my weed is gone
And so I figure whoa

I think I will keep you around
(I think I'll keep you around)
Just in case my big supply is down
(When my supply is down)
But now if I really want to get all fucking stoned
I gotta mix you with the BKF
And now I know what to do when mary is gone
I just hook up with her available friend, Resin

And I said, I know what to do when Mary is gone
Just hook up with her avalable friend, Resin

Heaven, the smell of your hair lingers
But you stay all night, even when we fight
And so I figure, whoa

Resin, you stick to my fingers
But you get me high and you get me by
And so I figure, whoa

I think I will keep you around
(I think I'll keep you around)
Just in case my big supply is down
(When my supply is down)
But now if I really want to get all fucking stoned
I gotta mix you with the BKF

So now I know what to do when Mary is gone
I just hook up with her available friend, Resin

And I said, I know what to do when Mary is gone
I just hook up with her avalable friend, Resin

Resin-The Supervillains


----------



## chuckbane (Nov 20, 2008)

We sail through endless skies
Stars shine like eyes
The black night sighs
The moon in silver trees
Falls down in tears
Light of the night
The earth, a purple blaze
Of sapphire haze
In orbit always

While down below the trees
Bathed in cool breeze
Silver starlight breaks down the night
And so we pass on by the crimson eye
Of great God mars
As we travel the universe


Planet Caravan - Black Sabbath


----------



## chuckbane (Nov 20, 2008)

"...Hate was just a legend
And war was never known
The people worked together
And they lifted many stones.

They carried them to the flatlands
And they died along the way
But they built up with their bare hands
What we still cant do today.

And I know shes living there
And she loves me to this day
I still cant remember when
Or how I lost my way.

He came dancing across the water
Cortez, cortez
What a killer."

Cortez The Killer - Neil young


----------



## graveyjobriath (Nov 21, 2008)

"Two thousand years and nothing has changed
Still, palaces stand in your savior's name
Dominion: the righteous path of his children
To rule the weak and squash the helpless

Fair christian, I too await
The day on earth when the meek shall reign
But for now, as we serve the snakes
Who will deliver the justice you crave?

Six billion lives and soon to be ten!
Selling our souls for the chance to exist
Like cattle, we're branded and numbered
Tied to machines and raped till our slaughter

Fair christian, I too believe
Humanity has been led astray
Should power stay in tyrants' hands
There will be no deliverance for us

Your savior died for nothing, didn't he?

There was only one true christian, and he died on the cross (Nietzsche)
Would he condone your palaces of gold as children starve?

Two thousand years, and nothing's changed"
- Die Young(TX)


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 21, 2008)

"What we've got here is failure to communicate.
Some men you just can't reach...
So, you get what we had here last week,
which is the way he wants it!
Well, he gets it!
N' I don't like it any more than you men." *


Look at your young men fighting
Look at your women crying
Look at your young men dying
The way they've always done before


Look at the hate we're breeding
Look at the fear we're feeding
Look at the lives we're leading
The way we've always done before


My hands are tied
The billions shift from side to side
And the wars go on with brainwashed pride
For the love of God and our human rights
And all these things are swept aside
By bloody hands time can't deny
And are washed away by your genocide
And history hides the lies of our civil wars


D'you wear a black armband
When they shot the man
Who said "Peace could last forever"
And in my first memories
They shot Kennedy
I went numb when I learned to see
So I never fell for Vietnam
We got the wall of D.C. to remind us all
That you can't trust freedom
When it's not in your hands
When everybody's fightin'
For their promised land


And
I don't need your civil war
It feeds the rich while it buries the poor
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war


Look at the shoes your filling
Look at the blood we're spilling
Look at the world we're killing
The way we've always done before
Look in the doubt we've wallowed
Look at the leaders we've followed
Look at the lies we've swallowed
And I don't want to hear no more


My hands are tied
For all I've seen has changed my mind
But still the wars go on as the years go by
With no love of God or human rights
'Cause all these dreams are swept aside
By bloody hands of the hypnotized
Who carry the cross of homicide
And history bears the scars of our civil wars


"We practice selective annihilation of mayors
And government officials
For example to create a vacuum
Then we fill that vacuum
As popular war advances
Peace is closer" **


I don't need your civil war
It feeds the rich while it buries the poor
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
And I don't need your civil war
I don't need your civil war
I don't need your civil war
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war
I don't need one more war


I don't need one more war
Whaz so civil 'bout war anyway 

Guns n' Roses- Civil War


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 26, 2008)

You like to hurt me
You know that you do
You like to think in some way
That it's me and not you
(But we know that isn't true)

You like to have me
Jump and be good
But I don't want to do it
You don't know why I don't act
The way you think I should

You thought they'd make me
Behave and submit
What were you thinking
'Cause I don't forget

You don't know why
I won't give in
To hell with the pressure
I'm not caving in
You know that I got
Under your skin
You sold your soul
But I won't let you win

You talk too much
You say I do
Difference is nobody cares about you

You've got all the answers
You know everything
Why nobody asked you
It's a mystery to me

I'm sorry for you
Not sorry for me
You don't know who in the hell to
Or not to believe

I'm sorry for you
Not sorry for me
You don't know who you can trust now
Or you should believe
You should believe
You don't know who you can trust now
Or you should believe

You close your eyes
All well and good
I'll kick you ass
Like I said that I would

You tell them stories
They'd rather believe
Use and confuse them
They're numb and naïve
The truth is the truth hurts don't you agree
It's harder to live with the truth about you
Than to live with the lies about me

Nobody owes you
Not one god damn thing
You know where to put your
Just shut up and sing

I'm sorry for you
Not sorry for me
You don't know who in the hell to
Or not to believe
I'm sorry for you
Not sorry for me
You chose to hurt those that love you
And not set them free
Not set them free
You chose to hurt those that love you
And not set them free

You don't need
Anybody else to be
Sorry for you
You've got no heart
You can't see
All that you've done for me
I know the reasons
You tear me apart​​
sorry- Guns n' Roses


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 1, 2008)

babe im lost
cuz i dont know what to say
hmmm i love you
i wanna make you my wife someday

i dont wanna steal you
of a young womans light
to me its perfect
just wanna do you right

and ive known others
and ive loved others too
but i loved them cuz they were stepping stones
on a staircase to you

sometimes i act foolish
i dont know what to do
please babe try not to judge me
for my offering is true

and i dream of children
we can call our own
watch em run around in the front yard
on the front porch of our home

to me its perfect
just wanna do you right


the avett brothers- offering


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 1, 2008)

Choices always were a problem for you.
What you need is someone strong to guide you.
Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow,
What you need is someone strong to use you..
Like me,
Like me.

If you want to get your soul to heaven,
Trust in me .
Dont judge or question.
You are broken now ,
But faith can heal you.
Just do everything I tell you to do.
Deaf and blind and dumb and born to follow.
Let me lay my holy hand upon you.

My gods will
Becomes me.
When he speaks out,
He speaks through me.
He has needs
Like I do.
We both want
To rape you.

Jesus christ, why dont you come save my life.
Open my eyes and blind me with your light
And your lies.

Opiate - TOOL


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 1, 2008)

St Stephen with a rose, in and out of the garden he goes
country garden in the wind and the rain
wherever he goes the people all complain

Stephen prospered in his time, well he may and he may decline
did it matter, does it now? Stephen would answer if he only knew how
wishing well with a golden bell, bucket hanging clear to hell
hell halfway twixt now and then,
Stephen fill it up and lower down and lower down again

lady finger, dipped in moonlight, writing "what for?" across the morning sky
sunlight splatters dawn with answers, darkness shrugs and bids the day goodbye.

speeding arrow, sharp and narrow
what alot of fleeting matters you have spurned
several seasons with their treasons
wrap the babe in scarlet colors, call it your own
did he doubt or did he try, answers aplenty in the bye and bye
talk about your plenty, talk about your ills
one man gathers what another man spills

fortune comes a crawlin', calliope woman, spinning that curious sense of your own
can you answer? yes i can, but what would be the answer to the answer man?

st stephen- grateful dead


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 1, 2008)

At first I see an open wound,
infected and disastrous.
It breathes chaotic catastrophe,
it cries to be renewed.
(Please Renew Me!)
Its tears are the color of anger,
they dry to form a scab.
To the touch, its stiff and resilient,
underneath, the new skin breathes.

Its all been saved...
with exception for the right parts.
When will we be new skin?

As outwardly cliche as it may seem,
yes, something under the surface says,
"C'est la vie."
It is a circle, there is a plan...
dead skin will atrophy itself to start again.
Look closely at the open wound...
see past what covers the surface
Underneath chaotic catastrophe,
creation takes stage.

Dead skin will atrophy itself to start again.
Dead skin will atrophy itself to start again.
Dead skin will atrophy itself to start again.

Its all been saved...
with exception for the right parts.
When will we be new skin?

Its all been seen...
with exception for what could be.
When will we be new skin?

until the 20th century, reality was everything humans could touch, smell, see, 
and hear.
since the inital publication of the charged electromagnetic spectrum, humans 
learned that what they can touch, smell, see, and hear...is less than one 
millionth of reality.

Fallacious cognitions,
spewed from televisions,
do mold our decisions.
So stop and take a look,
and you'll see what I see now.

Its all been saved...
with exception for the right parts.
When will we be new skin?

Its all been seen...
with exception for what could be.
When will we be new skin? skin?

New Skin - Incubus


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Dec 3, 2008)

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them fall away
Mildewed and smoldering, fundamental differing,
Pure intention juxtaposed will set two lovers souls in motion
Disintegrating as it goes testing our communication
The light that fueled our fire then has burned a hole between us so
We cannot see to reach an end crippling our communication.

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them tumble down
No fault, none to blame it doesnt mean I dont desire to
Point the finger, blame the other, watch the temple topple over.
To bring the pieces back together, rediscover communication.

The poetry that comes from the squaring off between,
And the circling is worth it.
Finding beauty in the dissonance.

There was a time that the pieces fit, but I watched them fall away.
Mildewed and smoldering, strangled by our coveting
Ive done the the math enough to know the dangers of a second guessing
Doomed to crumble unless we grow, and strengthen our communication

Cold silence has a tendency to atrophy any sense of compassion

Between supposed lovers
Between supposed lovers.

And I know the pieces fit.

Schism - Tool


----------



## BackDoorMan (Dec 4, 2008)

Do I deserve these beatings?
Hating me, 
well then,
Cut, cut the noose
and let me fall away...
I'm, growing weak and tired
of you
and your little shoving games
fucking...
pushing me.
You pulled the trigger, 
trapped in,
the wake, 
of your

Dream
You're all killers.
Always fucking pushing me;
insulting me;
I've overcome;
I have found the strength of gods in me.
Crushing
All unwilling;
This is so unstoppable.
Hard as nails,
hook that holds,
reach down and find the strength of many in you.

My sanctuary...
calling my name,
so I run through...
to the light,
weeping through a cloud.
Darkened, 
by a tainted dream,
of me,
being pummeled by the tide,
crushing, 
killing me
But I can't wake up, 
trapped in, 
the wake of a

Dream
You're all killers.
Always fucking pushing me;
insulting me;
I've overcome;
I have found the strength of gods in me.
Crushing
All unwilling;
This is so unstoppable.
Hard as nails,
hook that holds,
reach down and find the strength of many in you.

Call it;
call a truce.
I'm believing
in it more and more.
Comfort; 
purge the truth, I'll belive it.
I'm so weak and sore, shadowed
Hide and seek,
but you never looked.
I wait behind the door
call out;
bite the hand that is feeding...
Compassion no more.

I hope I never wake up.

Dream-sewing, filters, distort reality of what is mine through light this mind awakens
I draw the line from then and now, awake and dreaming, forgotten past future becomes mine.

Throw the chains,
all away, 
take control, 
of your life.
Powers known,
this is my...
Throw the chains,
all away, 
take control,
of your life.
Powers known,
this is my...

Dream
You're all killers.
Always fucking pushing me;
insulting me;
I've overcome;
I have found the strength of gods in me.
Crushing
All unwilling;
This is so unstoppable.
Hard as nails,
hook that holds,
reach down and find the strength of many in you


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 5, 2008)

Heading down south to the land of the pines.
I'm thumbing my way in the North Caroline.
Staring up the road pray to God I see headlights.
I made it down the coast in seventeen hours,
Picking me a bouquet of dogwood flowers.
And I'm a hopin' for Raleigh,
I can see my baby tonight.

So rock me momma like a wagon wheel,
Rock me momma any way you feel.
Hey momma rock me.
Rock me momma like the wind and the rain,
Rock me momma like a south bound train.
Hey momma rock me

Running from the cold up in New England.
I was born to be a fiddler in an old time string band.
My baby plays a guitar I pick a banjo now,
Oh north country winters keep a getting me,
And I lost my money playing poker so I had to up and leave.
But I ain't turning back and living that old life no more.

So rock me momma like a wagon wheel,
Rock me momma any way you feel.
Hey momma rock me.
Rock me momma like the wind and the rain,
Rock me momma like a south bound train.
Hey momma rock me


Walkin' to the south out of Roanoke,
I caught a trucker out of Philly had a nice long toke.
But he's a heading west to the Cumberland gap,
From Johnson City, Tennessee.
Now I gotta get a move on before the sun,
I hear my baby calling my name and I know that she's the only one.
And If I die in Raleigh at least I will die free.

So rock me momma like a wagon wheel,
Rock me momma any way you feel.
Hey momma rock me.
Rock me momma like the wind and the rain,
Rock me momma like a south bound train.
Hey momma rock me

Wagon Wheel-Against Me


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 10, 2008)

ten mountains stand tall
nine seasons since fall
eight eons of sand
seven oceans began
now there is none
no more light from the sun
now waters run free
no more fish in the sea

one more name on the slate
one less minute to wait
too busy to see two versions of me
one more bottle is dry
one less reason to try

six feet underneath
five fingers cant reach
four seconds it seems for all of our dreams
three oceans away
two children at play
too busy to see two versions of me


phish - two versions of me


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 11, 2008)

Forever I've suffered in this world, con't prosper, no
Monument of ruin, dead empires, statues decay
Endlessly searching for an end to my pain, gone
Seething, tumultuous suffering, decadence, mine

Fiercely seeking death, existence, my plague
All hope, a disease lost in a lost time

Fallen from your secure world to famine and death of
your values gone
Nothing is held sacred
The meek beholding the ruins, scavenge for life,
seeking answers, dying
Monoliths of decay
Downfall of our race imminent, deadly stampede for a refuge lost!
Forgive us for our wrongdoings, bring salvation to our burdens,
take us
Longing for the ending, now our souls are burning

We've been forsaken, our lives are not worth a thing
We can't survive this, the boiling cores of our strife
Something's arising, brilliant ray of light along the dead horizon
A portal leading, unfound path leading my way to voids of serenity
Or so it seems, nothingness, emptiness, nothingness

An entrance to a world that man has never met
Garnished in utter peace, endless shapes of beauty
Infinite suffering ending as I proceed
Fleeing through the portal into the tranquil scenes
Behind me lies the world, dismal and unrestrained
Encloaked despondency left behind forever
My senses disappear, all the pain and fear
Searing benevolence, perpetual, my hopes

Somehow I realize this can't last forever
The life I have left behind pours back into my soul

Hatred raining in through walls far too thin
Bewildered by rage, newly found hope, gone
Now trapped in this hell, my portal is gone
I take my own life, never born again


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 11, 2008)

8 Full Hours of Sleep - Against Me!

When you sleep,
No one is homeless.
When you sleep,
You can't feel the hunger.
When you sleep,
No one is lonely in a dream.
Without classes,
Without nations...
When you sleep,
She's standing there with open arms,
And one night could last forever,
And if you asked her,
She'd never let go,
And you'd stay forever...

And the sun's always rising
In the sky somewhere,
And if young hearts should explode
From all the lies they've been told...

Let the new night bring you peace
And the promise of tomorrow,
Where we can wake to a new beginning.
Tomorrow I'll all but have lost their faces;
My friends and family,
Memories of all we had
And the times we should have lived,
And tomorrow America just might fall apart.
Tomorrow, tell me,
Where will you wake up?
Beyond title, beyond these careers and laws,
Something more than borders on a map...

And the sun's always rising in the sky somewhere,
And if young hearts should explode
From all the lies they've been told...
To live through one night like this,
I would trade it for the silence...


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 11, 2008)

one more...

Acid Rain Drops - People Under the Stairs

Out on the Porch

[Verse 1]
Lets have a mid city fiesta with your west LA connections
Hop inside the vehicle start crossing intersections
We learning life's lessons
While we blaze this herbal essence
A man was still a child and I have so many questions
A struggle on my life till we vade the misconceptions
To find a place to live between the negatives and positives
While trying to make money slanging synonyms and homonyms
I went to pops house so I can visit moms and him
Cut to the mall got them brand new pair of timberlands
Then dipped down a one way trying to skew up double k
And chill with my people on this bright and sunny day
My nigga spliff was sippin beck's I'm slappin hands with guests
Ok the shady spot so we can circulate the stress
Mary Jane invades my brain now I can't complain
I'm sayin what else is there to do besides relax
Let the problems in your mind become ancient artifacts
Perhaps these raps can help you alleviate
The things that's got you trippin you watch me demonstrate
First you ignore the nonsense and clear your conscience
Let your pen touch the paper write verbs and consonants
As the words become a sentence you start to feelin different
The stress is out your mind you feel like the weight was lifted
Terrific I'm glad we had this time to discuss
I'm outro call me if you want to blaze one up

[Chorus]
When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops,
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes the pain stop.
I let the music take over my soul, body and mind
To kick back relax one time and you goin find
When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops,
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes the pain stop.
Just let the music take over my soul, body and mind
To kick back relax one time and you goin find

[Verse 2]
I try to keep it stress free take everyday at a time
Make sure the families in place and let the music unwind
I got men to take charge like major outlet
Ride around the country chillin in my LA express
On every street corner
The importance of having fun
If he bottle spill tobacco don't nobody carry guns
We keep our minds on fun and let the drums do the bangin
On any given day like Mr. Cooper yo we hangin
Under the blue sky the state laced the small
Belucchi quarter inched cables with all the sound that we brawl
Can't get enough so brother pass another cold one
Feel like a dad at a ball game mappin with his son
Chuck D yo word up we buggin over time
From the light to the lime original star time
It's the double criss one

It camel brought the ammo so we can shoot
Game like thugs on your sport channel
Take off the du-rag replace it with a thinkin cap
If you didn't know tell the bro he should have known that
We here for one thing and that's to remain
What's the name...name...name...nigga

[Chorus]
When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops,
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes the pain stop.
I let the music take over my soul, body and mind
To kick back relax one time and you goin find
When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops,
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes the pain stop.
Just let the music take over my soul, body and mind
To kick back relax one time and you goin find

[Verse 3]
Yo L.A. hit me one time make it funky
Double down on my underground sound I'm feelin lucky
For this jackpot I jacks pot to feelin my crips
We lay back chillin and feelin the music relates
We on the to the two hangin with my crew
Bullshittin while we sittin down drinkin our Sabu
And to the afternoon turns to the moonlight
Funky tracks and nickle sacks freestylin all night
Doin it right no one with time music make it better
My crew banging two blocks like shots from my berretta
Snub no's to the hoes who pose I suppose
Honey you gotta understand your mans got flows
And I'm leavin you so by the time I get the phoenix
Underground ground hits are goin to fiend this musical genius
Transglobal by the books
Like Barnes with noble hooks
Armed with overlooked talented guests of while bless crooks
Who still lose and keep this shit alive
Something for your truths to sit around and bye bye
For camel double invest to ease stress
We bout to hip hop so have fun and god bless

[Chorus]
When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops,
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes the pain stop.
I let the music take over my soul, body and mind
To kick back relax one time and you goin find
When the stress burns my brain just like acid raindrops,
Mary Jane is the only thing that makes the pain stop.
Just let the music take over my soul, body and mind
To kick back relax one time and you goin find

[Verse 4]
Pop collars to this
Wear ice to this
Drink crys to this
Yo is there somethin we missed
Pop collars to this
Wear ice to this
Drink crys to this
Is there somethin we missed?
Yeh like my two way
Throw boes and do the shoulder shake
We throwin boes up in here
Do the shoulder shake
Oh shit my two way
Oops my shoulder shake
I'm throwin bows

one more time
*scratch*
there was music and joy and marijuana
it was flown up fresh morning from the border


----------



## chuckbane (Dec 21, 2008)

When she said,
"Don't waste your words, they're just lies,"
I cried she was deaf.
And she worked on my face until breaking my eyes,
Then said, "What else you got left?"
It was then that I got up to leave
But she said, "Don't forget,
Everybody must give something back
For something they get."

I stood there and hummed,
I tapped on her drum and asked her how come.
And she buttoned her boot,
And straightened her suit,
Then she said, "Don't get cute."
So I forced my hands in my pockets
And felt with my thumbs,
And gallantly handed her
My very last piece of gum.

She threw me outside,
I stood in the dirt where ev'ryone walked.
And after finding I'd
Forgotten my shirt,
I went back and knocked.
I waited in the hallway, she went to get it,
And I tried to make sense
Out of that picture of you in your wheelchair
That leaned up against . . .

Her Jamaican rum
And when she did come, I asked her for some.
She said, "No, dear."
I said, "Your words aren't clear,
You'd better spit out your gum."
She screamed till her face got so red,
Then she fell on the floor,
And I covered her up and then
Thought I'd go look through her drawer.

And when I was through,
I filled up my shoe, and brought it to you.
And you, you took me in,
You loved me then,
You never wasted time.
And I, I never took much,
I never asked for your crutch,
Now don't ask for mine.

Fourth Time Around - Bob Dylan


----------

